# PineyWoods



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any info?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Piney Woods Ret Club Open 1st series: triple with 2 long retired pinched fairly tight. Middle long ret at 400 shot 1, left long ret at 300 thrown up on a pond dam shot 2, and flyer on right at 225 shot 3. All ducks.

Work varies. Slight southerly L-R cross breeze at the start increased throughout the day affecting the dogs' work. Very few dogs mark either, if one. Wind pushes. Wind saves. Dogs sent left, cave so far right, they end up behind the middle blind and keep going until they wind it.
Tough to send back in same line to get the rt retired. Dogs cave right and, if lucky, wind left retired. Wind changes to WSW. Sun setting in the west making it impossible for dogs to see the guns or marks. But then, some dogs are doing very well Waiting for callbacks.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Open callbacks - 1,2,3,4,5,7,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,34,35,36,38,41,46,48,49,50,51,52,55,56,58,59

Amateur starts property #2 & open back where it was today.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any further Callback's for the Open?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th series

5,7,8,11,15,19,20,22,25,27,28,31,34


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 4th


2,3,9,10,12,13,22,25,26,29,36,38,46,48,52,56


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Any news on the Open yet?
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Amateur results:

1st: 11. Skeeter - Robby Bickley
2nd: 19. Peyton - Larry Bozeman
3rd: 27. Flash - Kaye Fuller
4th: 8. Colby - Northrup Larson
RJ: 15. Slider - Lauren Hays
JAMs: 5, 7. 22, 25, 28, 31. 34, 36

Last series was water triple with bird 1 (on right, retired) across water at 250, , bird 2 (middle, retired) across water under arc of flyer at 230, last was left to right flyer (from leftmost station) into middle of pond at 135.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Kaye Fuller and the 3rd place with Flash...making bandana wearers and pompom wavers happy from coast to coast..One very nice lady 

Lauren/Slider take RJ : looking good and running well coming to the National

Kaye/Lauren - Aggie alums had a very good weekend Gig em ladies


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Hank and Linda's dog Zoe won the open handled
by Danny Farmer. This qualified her for the Nat Open!
Dottie Thompson was 2nd handled by Danny.
I don't know 3rd and 4th.
RJ was Wanda Mealman 
Congratulations to all who placed and finished!
Hopefully someone else can fill in the blanks.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on EE. Congrats to Team Vinwood


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Results on EE. 

Congratulations to all who finished and placed especially Robby and Skeeter (qualifies for National Am), Larry Bozeman and youngster Peyton (first AA placement), and Hank and Linda Knoblauch and Zoe for the Open win and qualification for the National. That's three National qualifiers for the Knoblauchs!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Zoe. Such a little powerhouse. Nice to see the 1st of Clay's dogs do well in AA.


----------



## RReeter (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Robby and Skeeter..


----------

